# getting an xc70 but not adling right??? help



## peace (May 12, 2008)

hi been to swap the v40 for an xc70 to day looks good but only problem is the when the car is idling it keeps revving up to 1000rpm then dropping to around 500-700ish.

its a 2.4 t auto can you help me please before i commit whats the problem???


----------



## durbimalliday (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, as you can see this is my first post here.
In first steps it's very nice if somebody supports you, so hope to meet friendly and helpful people here. Let me know if I can help you.
Thanks in advance and good luck!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Where are you swapping it and if it's a dealer, what do they say about it?

The only (slightly) similar thing we had was on our old A4 Avant. It would idle at just over 1,000 (but didn't rise and fall at all).

Everytime we took it in for a service (all at Audi) we asked them if it was OK and they always said it was fine and there were no problems.


----------

